# Saving a very anemic goat(Post 16, another goat)



## 20kidsonhill

Wanted to share our recent experience and I am happy to report successful experience saving a very very anemic goat.  

Background information:  5 year old doe that is nursing 5 week old twin bucklings, on pasture, but also given supplement goat grain(1 1/2 lbs) and minerals free choice. Kids also have access to a creep feed with free-choice goat grain. kids born end of June.  

Doe had not been wormed all summer. However she had been wormed  in the spring about 4 months earlier. She would have been wormed with cydectin, since she was pregnant. 


On Friday it was noticed that she was still eating, but looking a little more distant from the herd. She was checked for anemia and she was fairly white, probably a 2 on the famancha scale. She was given 
Synanthic wormer
an iron shot 
and a B complex shot
And she was allowed to stay with the herd. 

She continued to join the herd during grain feedings, but remained distant. 

We gave her a couple more B-complex shots over the next 36 hours and continued to monitor her. 

At that time we determined the anemia was getting worse and we penned her away from her kids.  Kids have access to a 17% protein creepfeed and appear to be doing well on it. 
Over the next 12 hours, the doe became worse,  off water and all feed, 
We then did the following once we penned her:
Gave her penn G shots
rewormed with cydectin, not sure if she was bleeding out or still wormy. 
gave another shot of pig iron and conintued with B-complex shots
started drenching with a drench called Magic drench. a mixture of corn oil, corn syrup, and mollasses, 1 part each. I would add a couple vitmanin E gel caps cut open to this. I would give her 4 or 5 ounce plus a cople ounces of water every 4 hours. 

also gave her red cell once a day, 15 cc's. 

Then we did a couple eggs mixed with warm water and baking soda. 

Then we got a pack of Save a Calf Electrolytes and mixed that and drenched her with all of that over a few hour period. This was noted to really help her and it was decided we needed a way to get her more hydrated. She did get up about an hour after using this product and ate a few mouth fulls of hay.(However the next day she was worse)

We purchased a bottle of 50% dextrose solution and followed the instructions and administered 75 cc sub-Q a a couple times in a 24 hour period.  

This brings us from Friday when we first noticed her in bad shape to Monday afternoon.  
At this time we were sure we were going to loose her, still off feed,  no longer getting up unless pulled up from the ground. 

Had a vet bring us an IV kit and pouches of Sodium chloride fluid and with his advice we adminstered 2,000 cc's(two pounches) under the skin in the next 8 hours.  we put 200 to 300 cc's per location administering the entire 1,000 cc pouch with in first 20 min.  Checked on her an hour later and she was laying in a different location than we had left her and it was noted that she had gotten up, walked around and pooped in a couple different locations. This was the first sign of poop since we had penned her up on Saturday. 

Brings us to today, Wednesday. We have administered 2 pounches a day since Monday afternoon.  Plus I have drenched her twice a day with the Magic mixer and additional water and a couple teaspoons baking soda per day. 

She know has to be caught to treat and takes two people to treat her. She ate half a slab of hay last night, was out grazing on a small side pasture and munched on a couple mouth fulls of grain as well as drinking water again on her own. 



Okay I know this was long long long, but wanted to share this with you all


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Please share any of your experiences with working with anemic goats.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great that you were able to save her.


----------



## poorboys

great news, and good info on how to bring them back.  good job.


----------



## Goatherd

Thanks very much for that information.  Glad she turned around for you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Continued treatment will be......... keeping her to herself for the next couple of weeks, reworming her in 2 weeks and weekly pig iron shots for 6 to 8 weeks.  Also we will add prbiotics to her diet on a daily basis for a few days. 

also just to mention this, our vet recommends a 50% mixof Prohibit and Synanthic for times when conditions get real wormer.  We have never used prohibit, but it is considered one of the best wormers on the market. 


We plan on not returning the kids to her and just keeping creepfeed out for them.  We will worm them on a schedule, every 21 days with synanthic and we will also treat them with corid every 21 days for 5 days at a time. I may pen them next week when our fair animals leave and I have more available pens. right now they are with a variety of ages of goats from spring kids up to adults.


----------



## marlowmanor

Glad to hear she is doing better now for y'all.  
My only experience with anemic goats was with our pygmy doe Bailey. We noticed the day after we got her that she was having scours and not acting well. I called my dad over (who has raised goats my whole life) and we gave her a dose of Ivomec, a shot of Pen G, and B vitamins. The B vitamins and PenG we kept up for a week as well as adding Red Cell to the mix per the vet. After a couple days we noted that she was perking up and showing a better appetite and more energy. Bailey's case was definately not as extreme as your does but it's my one experience. Your treatment plan is definately good information. I will definately refer to it if I ever have this issue myself again.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII

Glad to hear she pulled through.. I battled awhile back on one and ended up losing her despite many similar measures you discussed..  My doe just became so weak no matter what I was supplementing that she finally gave up before I had to make that terrible decision.  Despite losing her it was a learning experience.. one though I hope to never have to go through again.


----------



## elevan

Great job!

I highly recommend keeping sodium chloride bags and an IV kit on hand (if you can get your vet to approve).  Hydration is so important to bringing any animal around no matter what the issue may be.


----------



## vermillionoaks

Is Sodium chloride fluid the same as lactated ringers?  Just wondering because that is what our vet had our goats on when then got azalea poisoning.  It was to keep them hydrated.


----------



## ksj0225

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> She was given
> Synanthic wormer


What's that?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was given
> Synanthic wormer
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?
Click to expand...

It is a fairly strong wormer, a white wormer, good for many types including  tapeworms. comes in two different strengths. I always getting the 22%, it is dosed at 1 cc per 33lbs. 


http://www.jefferslivestock.com/syn...uspension/camid/LIV/cp/16383/id/1ABBC61TI4QJ/


----------



## 20kidsonhill

vermillionoaks said:
			
		

> Is Sodium chloride fluid the same as lactated ringers?  Just wondering because that is what our vet had our goats on when then got azalea poisoning.  It was to keep them hydrated.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactated_Ringer's_solution


----------



## ksj0225

20, is it good for barberpole when they are started to show signs of bottlejaw?

Also do you treat your pregnant girls or babies with this if needed?

Thanks in advance!

Kim


----------



## 20kidsonhill

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> 20, is it good for barberpole when they are started to show signs of bottlejaw?
> 
> Also do you treat your pregnant girls or babies with this if needed?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Kim


yes, Synanthic is suppose to be good for barberpole worms.  I haven't really looked into using Synanthic on pregnant does.  

For the pregnant does we use cydectin, if they are showing signs of being wormy.  We are breeding right now, so hopefully no one will need to be wormed in the next 6 to 8 weeks, I try not to worm them right after breeding. I wont worm anyone, unless they look anemic, have sever weight lose, runny poop, look really sluggish and go off feed.  I went through the herd 2 weeks before breeding and wormed everyone with synanthic that I wasn't happy with.  This year it was about half the herd, but I have a lot of younger does in the herd and with the warm winter parasites have been wicked.  

good luck with yours.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Adding some updates to the thread. 

to finish the discussion on Synanthic, We are using it one pregnant goats. We talked to a vet and he felt confident that the only wormer you should NOT use on a pregnant goat is Valbazen. 


We had another goat down and severly anemic.  We are at the 24 hour point into the treatment. I thought I would outline our treatment of her so far for other people to read and since this is worm season I thought it would be a good chance to bump this thread to expose it to any new members that have not read it.
It is posted under the Diseases, Injures & Cures Index, under goats for easy reference.




found a 12 week old doe down and totally anemic, as in looked like she was bled out.  She has been wormed with synanthic a week earlier due to having some scours, scours cleared up next day.  The week before she was treated for coccidiosis.  

We immediatley took action.  This is very important. 
She is 32 lbs
no scours at this point

Day 1, 7am:
Gave 1/2 cc ivermectin plus injection sub Q for iver flukes and any possible lice(didn't see any)
2 cc valbazen orally
1 cc iron dextran injection in the muscle
6 cc B-complex that is over the counter injected
2 cc penn G
250 cc IV fluids under the skin

It was noted when she did stand she woudl sway and stagger, so we decided to treat for polio and listerosis as well, although neither of these two things would have anything to do with the anemia. 

12 noon:
she is worse.
300 cc IV fluid
6 cc B complex injection
2 cc Penn G
2 cc dexamethozaone(this is for listeriosis)
1/2 cc prescription Thiamin(500mg/ml)  We went and got a bottle at the vets
12 cc injectable dextrose under the skin for energy
Made her stand for as long as she would. 



5pm:
finished up the rest of a 1,000 ml bag of fluids
more Vitamin B complex was given
still barely standing, would buckle at the front knees and shake
Decided after consulting with someone that she needed more energy.  We added Magic drench to the treatment. I gave her 30 cc or one ounce to start with. 
she stood up and peed and actually seemed a little more energetic.  

Magic recipe:
1 part black strap mollasses
2 parts corn syrup(light)
1 part corn oil (has to be corn)
thin with 50% dextrose so it will draw up into a syringe
if oil separates I heat in a quart jar in microwave to incorporate the oil, or if it is a cold day I heat to keep it thinner.  
We use drenching/feeding syringes. If you have goats or any livestock for that matter you need a couple, we have them in 10, 30 and 50 cc's.  

10:30 pm:
500 ml from a new bag of fluid
Penn G shot
B complex shot
1/2 cc thiamin shot
At this point we decided to add some protein to her diet and gave her a raw egg mixed with some magic, so she had 1 ounce magic and a raw egg. 
I add probios powder to the mix. 
We put alfalfa hay in front of her, being hopeful. She was very very weak and we were not too hopeful.  

2nd day, 5:30am
Yay, still alive laying in a different spot than we left her. She stood up when she was startled from us coming around the corner. But still very weak in the front legs. 
gave 500 ml of fluid we finished up a 2nd bag.  She is showing some adema under her belly from all the fluids but is looking perkier today, walked acros the pen this morning and looked fuller in the belly, not as sunken in. but still will buckle in the front legs.
Thiamin 1/2 cc injected
B-complex 3 cc
Penn G 2 cc
1 egg and 1 ounce of Magic drench orally
picked some leaves off a tree and she at 4 or 5 leaves then she laid down to rest. 
oh, we decided to worm with a stronger wormer this morning since she looked a little better so we gave her 2 cc of cydectin cattle pour on orally assuming the massive bleed out is from barber pole worms. 

that brings us to know,  10 am on the 2nd day.


----------

